# Need help on dosage and why I feel like shit



## Modifiedamerican (Sep 28, 2016)

Long story short I was diagnosed with low t a year ago. I'm 28, 5"11 200lbs, 15% body fat. After struggling with doctors for almost a year and not prescribing me anything higher then 100mg a week I decided try things out my self. I've been dealing with low t ( last test I got from my doctor after Being on 100mg week for 4 weeks came back with a free t level of 7.1. High normal range was 57) I was still feeling terrible and it was taking a toll on my marriage and almost losing my job. For one month I took 600mg of test e a week. I felt great. Had my sex drive back wasent getting any hot flashes, I finally had an appetite and was able to go to the gym daily and be productive at work. As before, when I would go to the gym I would litterly be sick the rest of the day, tired, no appetite just terrible. Now since I have low t I know I'll have gone on this the rest of my life. From my understanding 600mg a week isn't something can do for life so I lowered my dose to 250mg a week for a little over a month. This whole month I have felt terrible again. Not quite as bad as being on 100mg a week but very close. I'm needing more sleep again, I have lost my sex drive, my appetite has gone back down not really wanting to eat. My energy has also fallen. So I'm really not sure on what to do. I'm very discouraged again as I thought I was on the right path. My idea was to go back up to 500mg a week for 1 month and gradually go down to where I feel good but have my dosage be as low as possible since I have to be on this for life. Also I'm not concerned about fertility as I had a vesectamy already and a little testicular atrophy is fine. Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2016)

My guess: you've spiked yer E2. What kind of AI are you running?

Also - you need to get bloods again on the new 250 Mg Test per week. This dose is on the high end of TRT - in fact is really closer to a small 'blast'. 

What I'd do: get bloodwork to understand if yr E2 has spiked and where yer levels are with the 250 Mg. Then we can reassess.

- Savage


----------



## Modifiedamerican (Sep 28, 2016)

How can I get bloodwork without going to a doctor? At this point I don't care what's considered yet. I want the high end of things. I've had high e2 when I was on hcg. I was retaining water, nipples were sensitive, very emotional. I haven't had any of those symptoms yet. Also I can't take arimidex because it makes me extremely sick.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 28, 2016)

Privatemdlabs.com

Female hormone panel


There's other ai options.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2016)

Modifiedamerican said:


> How can I get bloodwork without going to a doctor? At this point I don't care what's considered yet. I want the high end of things. I've had high e2 when I was on hcg. I was retaining water, nipples were sensitive, very emotional. I haven't had any of those symptoms yet. Also I can't take arimidex because it makes me extremely sick.



Before you add any drugs or make any changes I would suggest you stick to a dose for about 5 or 6 weeks and get new bloods.


----------



## bvs (Sep 29, 2016)

If it were me id be doing 200-250mg a week, get blood work after a few weeks to get a good baseline and from there you can adjust test dosage and AI


----------



## Modifiedamerican (Oct 1, 2016)

I think I have some "test flu" symptoms as well. I think what I'm going go do is wait till the nausea goes away and then start my dosing low, 80mg twiice a week and slowly go up or down depending on how I feel and then get labs like posted above


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 1, 2016)

Dude you gotta just pick something and stick with it for at least a month or more for labs to be useful.


----------



## Modifiedamerican (Oct 1, 2016)

I understand that now. I stared at 600mg for a month. Felt the best I have in I don't know how long. But freaked my self out because I know I can't stay on 600mg for life. So. Cut down to 300mg and felt like shit after


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2016)

Modifiedamerican said:


> I think I have some "test flu" symptoms as well. I think what I'm going go do is wait till the nausea goes away and then start my dosing low, 80mg twiice a week and slowly go up or down depending on how I feel and then get labs like posted above



Test flu is a 24 hour thing after a shot. Are you using ugl or is it pharmacy stuff? What's the mg dose per ml?


----------



## Modifiedamerican (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm using ugl from a good friend that I trust. 300mg per 1cc


----------



## Modifiedamerican (Oct 2, 2016)

I might just be coming down with a cold of actually flu because today it's been fluctuating. I'll go from feeling good for a few hours to sick to not feeling good. I used the same stuff before for a whole month and felt amazing at 600mg.


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 2, 2016)

I vote to get your bloodwork done if you haven;t already. Very important as it can tell you a lot about why you feel bad.


----------



## benning78 (Oct 3, 2016)

From a trt user...... stay with your 250 dose and get some exemestane research chem liquids... Also check your prolactin level as high prolactin will inhibit your libido. If that is the case have your endo prescribe you cabergoline....This will put you on the road again...Also trt best works in doses up to 200mg per week....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2016)

benning78 said:


> From a trt user...... stay with your 250 dose and get some exemestane research chem liquids... Also check your prolactin level as high prolactin will inhibit your libido. If that is the case have your endo prescribe you cabergoline....This will put you on the road again...Also trt best works in doses up to 200mg per week....



If you use exemestane that is pharmaceutical instead of research the caber is not required.  RC's are undependable quality and dosing.  And prolactin can only increase in the presence of excess e2.


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2016)

As said above. Stick with one set up for at least a month.  You're ping ponging the shit out of your hormones. .. you might have to deal with feeling like shit for a month but you have to put up with it to get an accurate baseline.   The stuff doesn't work over night.


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds to me like your E might be out of whack. Could also be a slight insulin sensitivity factor going on as insulin resistance can cause a lot of these problems as well.


----------



## Rodgeur (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi, i think it's maybe SHBG. Take proviron and your libido go back!


----------

